# Should I keep unused comity licenses?



## Calrissian45 (Nov 5, 2017)

My employer had me get licensed in every state that we do business and agreed to pay the fees as long as we're doing business in those states. Now we're not doing business in some of the states so I'm responsible for the costs of those licenses now.

Is there any reason I should keep licenses obtained by comity current if I'm not using them?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 6, 2017)

Calrissian45 said:


> My employer had me get licensed in every state that we do business and agreed to pay the fees as long as we're doing business in those states. Now we're not doing business in some of the states so I'm responsible for the costs of those licenses now.
> 
> Is there any reason I should keep licenses obtained by comity current if I'm not using them?


I've heard some states are a P in the B to reinstate your license if you let it lapse.  If there is an easy way to place your license on hold and reactivate it easily if/when the time comes, go for it.  If it is one of those P in the B states and you think you may need a license in that state in the future, you may consider keeping it active.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Nov 6, 2017)

What is your plan for the future? If there's a good chance you may do work in some of the states, or you may want to relocate there in the future you should hold on to them. If you decide to switch jobs, that is a valuable asset to set you apart from others, especially if the company is looking to expand where they work.


----------

